# oh oh oh got to share my news or i might pop



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Well we had our intial meeting with social worker last wednesday and im terrible waiting for news to find out weather we can do a application with the LA
So Ive sat on my hands all morning not to call them and see so just have a yes WE HAVE BEEN ACCEPTED TO DO A APPLICATION WITH THEM 
so so EXCITED. had to share it else i might pop lol    xx x


----------



## crazyspaniel (Sep 12, 2012)

Fantastic news!!!!


----------



## MummyElf (Apr 11, 2013)

Woohoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Ma, that is FANTASTIC news! Well done!!! If there was a dancing emoticon or one with a party hat I would put it here!

All the very best for the exciting journey ahead! x


----------



## Inmydreams (Mar 23, 2013)

Yay! ..... The journey begins  
X


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Wonderful news.


----------



## Marley49 (Mar 4, 2013)

Brilliant news x


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Great news x


----------



## Primmer (May 1, 2012)

That's great news, you must be so excited


----------



## ChickenLegs (Feb 3, 2013)

Brilliant, well done!


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

Great news x


----------



## Doofuz (Mar 9, 2008)

Lovely news, well done x


----------



## ma1978 (May 30, 2009)

Thanks Ladies both me and hubby are very pleased i know it a small step and will have more to take but its our first one done. x x


----------



## Emma-is-a-mummy (Jan 16, 2012)

Fab news wahoo xxx


----------

